# Land for sale in Eastern Tennessee (19 acres)



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I have posted here in the past about a piece of land we would like to sell in Eastern Tennessee. We have dropped the ball on it as we have been busy with other projects. Since there are only 24 hours in a day, we decided to list the property with a realtor. Here is a link to the listing: 19 acres

The agent's contact information is in the link.

It is about 30 miles from Knoxville (easy drive, no winding mountain roads) so this may be a good property for someone who still needs access to the city for work, school, etc. but wants to enjoy living in a very rural area. We only cleared a homesite on top of one of the ridges and kept trees for privacy, but if anyone is into mountain views, if the trees were cleared, there is a phenomenal view of the mountains to the east.

ETA: It is about 10 minutes from the property to the boat ramp on Cherokee Lake.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

FarmerKat said:


> I have posted here in the past about a piece of land we would like to sell in Eastern Tennessee. We have dropped the ball on it as we have been busy with other projects. Since there are only 24 hours in a day, we decided to list the property with a realtor. Here is a link to the listing: 19 acres
> 
> The agent's contact information is in the link.
> 
> ...


Nice looking property.
I'll have to start rethink my options.
And seriously start saving for property.


----------

